# Here I go as well :)



## Marius van Tonder (3/11/17)

Hi All,

After reading the below thread, I decided its time to get into the whole juice DIY part of this amazing journey that is called vaping.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/newbie-wanting-to-mix.t40030/

I followed @TheV suggestion and ordered the scale, VG, PG, and some different flavourents instead of the starter kit from @blckvapour last night.

Now for it to be deliverd and the journey to start.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Raindance (3/11/17)

Marius van Tonder said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After reading the below thread, I decided its time to get into the whole juice DIY part of this amazing journey that is called vaping.
> 
> ...


Keep us updated and please add your contributions to the various DIY juice threads. We all learn from each other and advice is always at hand.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Marius van Tonder (3/11/17)

Thanks I will keep everyone updated and I am really looking forward to it and be part of this DIY community.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV (3/11/17)

@Marius van Tonder, welcome to the rabbit hole. It goes deep... you have been warned 

Which concentrates did you order and what recipes are you planning on making?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marius van Tonder (3/11/17)

@TheV ,I got
CAP - Coconut
CAP - Sweet Watermelon
CAP - Sweet Strawberry
to make https://www.99juices.com/recipes/1745/#.WfwosmiCyUm .

I also got 

8% Acai Concentrate TFA
2% Blueberry extra TFA
0.5% Raspberry INW
0.5% Ethyl Maltol
to make Berry Bledz that I saw in this thread https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-fruit-recipes.t25444/page-5#post-436819

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TheV (3/11/17)

Marius van Tonder said:


> @TheV ,I got
> CAP - Coconut
> CAP - Sweet Watermelon
> CAP - Sweet Strawberry
> ...


That Ligers Blood sounds quite interesting. Looking forward to hearing your feedback on it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marius van Tonder (3/11/17)

I love coconut flavouored vapes so I am really interested in that one and will let you know.

Now I just need to wait for everything to be delivered....should have ordered earlier in the week

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (3/11/17)

A month ago i bought my first 4 bottels of concentrate. Promised myself I will only buy 2 or 3 a month as I go along to build my collection. I have no idea how I got to 14 different concentrates in my first month.

Good luck. This rabbit hole really has no end. But it is so exciting. I cant think of vaping without diy.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marius van Tonder (3/11/17)

Adephi said:


> A month ago i bought my first 4 bottels of concentrate. Promised myself I will only buy 2 or 3 a month as I go along to build my collection. I have no idea how I got to 14 different concentrates in my first month.
> 
> Good luck. This rabbit hole really has no end. But it is so exciting. I cant think of vaping without diy.



Haha... I can imagine myself going that way as well... already looking through the thousands of recipies

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (3/11/17)

Marius van Tonder said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After reading the below thread, I decided its time to get into the whole juice DIY part of this amazing journey that is called vaping.
> 
> ...



All if the best with the mixing. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JB1987 (3/11/17)

Marius van Tonder said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After reading the below thread, I decided its time to get into the whole juice DIY part of this amazing journey that is called vaping.
> 
> ...



Good luck man! Keep us posted. I also ordered my first DIY kit yesterday, just a scale, some basics, and 2 Enyawreklaw 1 shots to try. Already planning my next true diy flavours for some recipes.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Marius van Tonder (9/11/17)

Hi All,

Thought I will do an update on what has happened since my last post.

I received my first batch of concentrates on Friday 3 November from Blck Vapor and couldnt wait to get home and even forgot to do some Vape Mail pics. Once home I quickly unpacked everything and made some space in the kitchen. With a beer to the side and armed with my first recipe I was ready to get mixing.

Starting with Ligers Blood first and seeing that I love coconut I decided to make 30ml straight away. After shaking it like crazy I set it aside and quickly made some Berry Blendz.

I carefully stashed my creations in a cupboard and cleaned up. Grabbing another beer I decided to go through more recipies to see what else I could possibly try out. So between Friday night and Saturday morning I browsed through hundreds of recipies and all the time writing down the ones that looked interesting.

One of the most amazing and scariest things I realised was that there is so many recipies that take the same base flavours with one or two flavours added here or there and this is where it all went horribly wrong...

Before I knew it I was standing inside Vaperite on Saturday looking though concentrates and 30 min later I walked out of there with another 15 flavours. As I was rushing back home, something that I read on this very same threat all of a sudden hit home, and I realised what @TheV meant with


TheV said:


> welcome to the rabbit hole. It goes deep... you have been warned


.

So there I was on Saturday adding the following juices to my already steeping stash of 2: (Sorry will still figure out the whole linking side of things)

*Simple Kiwi Strawberry *- as posted by @Tanja - its very nice
*Raspberry Pineapple Sherbet* - as posted by @Tanja - as is this one
*Thai Coconut Ice Cream -* as posted by @Rude Rudi and @RichJB - as well as this one even though the Caramel is a bit much for me. 

With my love for coconut and tropical fruits I decided to try and make my own little concoction. One peace of advise I can give to other newby DIY'ers is this... rather take the small digital scale that can go from 0,01g and up and not the one that goes from 0,1g.

But let me get back to my "creation".... and this is where the second peace of advise comes in... make sure you are focused when adding ingredients. I mixed all the flavours and nicotine and looked at my ejuice calculater to see the amount of PG needed and started pouring it in and thats when I realised that I read 23g instead of 2.3g. So here I was sitting with a bunch of flavours and a whole lot of PG mixed together and, seeing that I used to be good at maths when I was in school almost 30years ago, I decided to rather adjust my mixture and increase all the other ingredients so I dont waste what I have already mixed. So here I am with 230 ml of a juice that I made up out of thin air.

Maybe being good at maths so long ago wasnt the best thing so hopefully it doesnt end up tasting like dish.

Every day, since Saturday, I have vaped around 2ml of each creation and so far so good and I have also been pleasently surprised by my own "FEX" Tropical. Have to give a BIG THANKS to all the members who have made their recipes available.

The problem with DIY for me is that it is more addictive than nicotine and I am finding myself contantly looking for new recipies and my list of "To Make" recipies is already sitting on 19.

So needles to say now I am even deeper into the "Rabbit Hole" and I will be posting pics of my newly ordered Vape Mail very very soon.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 9


----------



## Stosta (9/11/17)

Marius van Tonder said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thought I will do an update on what has happened since my last post.
> 
> ...


Fantastic news that it went so well @Marius van Tonder !

Amazing that you managed to save your mix! glad to hear that it's vapeable considering you made over 200mls of it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Lawrence A (9/11/17)

@Marius van Tonder thanks for your update. Was good to read and still being relatively new to DIY myself, the post hit home on a few points. The rabbit hole truly is deep, but also very very enjoyable.

If you like coconut, and fruity vapes, then I'd like to suggest Sword Of Truth. http://vapingunderground.com/threads/sword-of-truth-v2-by-botboy141.17828/ It has literally become one of my top 3 juices. I had to tweak it slightly though - firstly, I found the Coconut too overpowering in the original mix so dropped it to 0,1%. I also did not have any Smooth or Pear so left those out but it is still yummy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marius van Tonder (9/11/17)

@Lawrence A I agree it is very enjoyable.

Thanks for the suggestion I will definetly look into the recipe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (9/11/17)

Awesome feedback, thank you @Marius van Tonder. A rabbit hole for sure, but very satisfying (if frustrating at times) hobby.

I do not know which Tiger's Blood recipe you tried, but I find this one very enjoyable. I added CAP Super Sweet at 0.15 % (in stead of the recipe's 0.35 %) as I like my juices less sweet. If you do not have CAP Super Sweet just use TFA Sweetener at double the percentage.

A great, but simple, Lime and Coconut recipe is this one by @method1.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## The_Ice (9/11/17)

Excellent thread, thanks for sharing @Marius van Tonder. I had a good laugh at your 200ml "wing-it-mix"
I have a 50ml bottle of very very potent menthol pear, to remind me to only use big bottles for tried and trusted recipes.
Your stash will grow and grow but it is all worth it in the end. Nothing like vaping your own mix on your own coils. Diy on bro....

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Marius van Tonder (9/11/17)

@Andre Yeah it is definetly becomming like a hobby (almost reminds me of golf .... just like you feel like giving up there is that one shot that makes you come back the next time). I will definetly give both those recipes a go they look amazing.

@The_Ice That was definetly one of those "Note to self" moments. Hope you get through your Pear juice one day. You are so right on the stash growing and I better watch myself and for now stick to recipes I have ingredients for otherwise I will be well loved by the concetrate suppliers very quickly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (9/11/17)

Marius van Tonder said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thought I will do an update on what has happened since my last post.
> 
> ...


That was a great read. Thanks for the detailed report 
It is a journey and a learning experience.
Mistakes will be made but it will all be worth it when those long steeped juices come out of the cupboard and just blow you away 

I look forward to hearing more as things go along!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tanja (9/11/17)

Marius van Tonder said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thought I will do an update on what has happened since my last post.
> 
> ...


Well done man! And yes... welcome to the rabbit hole! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (9/11/17)

Congrats on the DIY @Marius van Tonder 
Your post is egging me closer to the BIG rabbit hole
From what I gather the rabbit hole of devices I am in now is quite a small one compared to DIY
But it sounds like so much fun
Thanks for the detailed feedback! Great to hear

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marius van Tonder (9/11/17)

@Silver I am to new still to have a lot of devices but from what I have seen so far in my short little expedition into DIY is that it is a lot of fun but can say is that the hardest thing is to decide which recipies seeing that there is sooooo many that looks yummy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (9/11/17)

Marius van Tonder said:


> @Silver I am to new still to have a lot of devices but from what I have seen so far in my short little expedition into DIY is that it is a lot of fun but can say is that the hardest thing is to decide which recipies seeing that there is sooooo many that looks yummy



As long as you are enjoying it and learning as you go then you are winning!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (9/11/17)

Marius van Tonder said:


> @Andre Yeah it is definetly becomming like a hobby (almost reminds me of golf .... just like you feel like giving up there is that one shot that makes you come back the next time). I will definetly give both those recipes a go they look amazing.


From one coconut lover to another - just filled my Reo Mini with Leche de Coco (sweet, thick coconut milk)! Shall report back on the morrow.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (9/11/17)

Marius van Tonder said:


> The problem with DIY for me is that it is more addictive than nicotine and I am finding myself contantly looking for new recipies and my list of "To Make" recipies is already sitting on 19.



Ain't that the truth. I have 95 recipes just for the letters A and B, I can't be bothered to count the rest. But there are many I haven't even mixed yet despite downloading the recipe months ago. This is also why I have slowed down on concentrate purchases now. If I can't even keep pace with the recipes for the concentrates I have, I'm surely not going to miss recipes with concentrates I don't have yet. And there are still recipes being released for concentrates I have. In the last hour or so, Wayne released a Vanilla Bean Cheesecake recipe with common flavours that I have.

It is very addictive and very easy to get carried away and think that you absolutely must make every recipe and have every concentrate. I think it helps to eliminate entire categories of juice. I have made a conscious decision to not pursue florals, tobaccos, beverages (except milkshakes), candies, cereals and pure fruit mixes. That leaves me with desserts and bakeries which is where I find the most rewarding juices/recipes and where I focus my efforts and my concentrate stash.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (9/11/17)

Silver said:


> Congrats on the DIY @Marius van Tonder
> Your post is egging me closer to the BIG rabbit hole
> From what I gather the rabbit hole of devices I am in now is quite a small one compared to DIY
> But it sounds like so much fun
> Thanks for the detailed feedback! Great to hear



Jump @Silver jump - we will catch you 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (10/11/17)

Marius van Tonder said:


> The problem with DIY for me is that it is more addictive than nicotine and I am finding myself contantly looking for new recipies and my list of "To Make" recipies is already sitting on 19.



So true. Started my DIY journey with 18mg nic 2 flavors (RY4 Double and French Vanilla TFA) and one mixture (can't even call it a recipe), now 2mg nic 160+ flavors and 500+ recipes.
Enjoy and have fun.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre (10/11/17)

Andre said:


> From one coconut lover to another - just filled my Reo Mini with Leche de Coco (sweet, thick coconut milk)! Shall report back on the morrow.


As promised @Marius van Tonder - My very first impression of Leche de Coco was that is is less sweet than I expected. A just sweet enough, uber realistic creamy and juicy coconut milk. No coconut candy here, no suntan lotion here - this is the real thing. An absolute winner for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marius van Tonder (10/11/17)

Andre said:


> As promised @Marius van Tonder - My very first impression of Leche de Coco was that is is less sweet than I expected. A just sweet enough, uber realistic creamy and juicy coconut milk. No coconut candy here, no suntan lotion here - this is the real thing. An absolute winner for me.



Thanks @Andre I definetly have to try this one based on you feedback. Thanks so much

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777 (3/2/18)

If I started with reading this thread 1st, I wouldn't have gone through the wonderful journey I went on last night, mixing 300ml of Juice, and using a 5ml syringe for all measures...cause that's what I had. But in my defense, I have this amazing expensive scale that I got years ago from a bakery, only realised last night it has no decimals. The list grows, and for me that's part of the fun.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

